# HTC Sense 4 Port



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

*Sense for Galaxy Nexus*​
*Would you be interested in a Sense 4 port for the Gnex?*

Yes2964.44%No715.56%Abso-freaking-lutly NO!!!!920.00%


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok Im prob gonna get shot in the face for this but I felt like a few others may be interested too. Im really itching to try out the new sense for htc's one series. looks like they have made some serious improvements from the old sense. anyone else interested? Any devs either thinking of porting or think a port would even be possible?

for those that havent seen it yet
http://www.androidcentral.com/htc-sense-4-complete-walkthrough


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm interested too. As much as I live vanilla ics I miss sense at times.

I know there is a thread at xda about this


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

There is someone attempting to port this and touchwiz to our phones, I think it was DroidVicious. The problem with porting them over is that data will more than likely not work. I haven't come across a phone that has had a fully successful port of another OEM's custom skin. Don't get me wrong I would try both ports out, but I bought my Galaxy Nexus so I didn't have to deal with custom bloated skins.


----------



## coldconfession13 (Jun 15, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1535715


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

GRZLA said:


> There is someone attempting to port this and touchwiz to our phones, I think it was DroidVicious. The problem with porting them over is that data will more than likely not work. I haven't come across a phone that has had a fully successful port of another OEM's custom skin. Don't get me wrong I would try both ports out, but I bought my Galaxy Nexus so I didn't have to deal with custom bloated skins.


yea i might end up hating it but i at least wanna try it. i can from the DX but i never really used blur. i did use a friend of mine dinc for a while and i liked sense for the most part but i just felt it was a little over the top. i think v4 def helps fix that issue though. never used touch wiz outside of best buy lol, but i would try it too. thanks the android gods (and init2winit) for boot manager


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Just outta curiosity. And not to be rude but if you want sense, why don't you buy an HTC in the first place??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Just outta curiosity. And not to be rude but if you want sense, why don't you buy an HTC in the first place??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


because i dont necessarily want sense (or htc), i wanted an open phone with the freedom to run what ever i felt like. and right now i feel like running sense lol


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

Why would anyone shoot you in the face hahaha....I'll be honest. I've always been a HTC user when I was on Sprint. But I'll be honest, I love my GNexus but I cant wait to get my hands on a new HTC. I've always lived there devices. So tour not alone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I was an HTC user as well and hates Sense. AOSP seems to always have issues on HTC phones from MY experience as well. I'll stick to Nexus devices from now on personally.

Edit: I realized I didn't answer the question lol...I picked Abso-freaking-lutly NO!!!! lol


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah I've had a couple of HTC phones and the first thing I would do is root and throw aosp on it so I could care less about any form of sense.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

I have owned many devices and Sense was without a doubt my favorite UI overlay. I would love the *OPTION* to use it on my Gnex.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> I have owned many devices and Sense was without a doubt my favorite UI overlay. I would love the *OPTION* to use it on my Gnex.


Of the few I've used it goes
1) sense
2) gingerbread blur 
3) froyo blur
4) sonys skin 
5) touchwiz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## kdo23 (Dec 19, 2011)

Honestly i loved my HTC dinc. I wanted the nexus for the fact that at time of upgrade the rezound did not have an unlocked boot loader. I wasn't really up for that since I figured Verizon would be bitches about it. They were but now you can root and from that device.

Of course ics and display soft keys were a draw but sense has the best aesthetics. I wasn't going to deal without a development community though for sense and thus got my gnex, and love it but if a one x were to come to Verizon I may be tempted.

Since that's not happening in a timely manner I'm sticking with this beautiful open phone, but definitely understand the want for sense. A tegra 3 phone on Verizon running sense with an unlocked boot loader would be tops though, add on screen soft keys and aosp/aokp builds and I'd switch.

Besides the gnex is bastardized by vzw as we aren't getting Google updates. While that barely matters with roms I'd still like to see official updates, especially base bands and device specific bug fixes. HTC might be slow with those but its barely better with a nexus on vzw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

